

Bing’s Reign As #2 Search Engine Lasted One Day - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/07/quick-peak-bings-reign-as-2-search-engine-lasted-one-day/

======
rw
The TC hype machine's two-step pass is operating at full efficiency:

1) Make a dramatic generalization from obviously-inadequate data. 2) Write a
followup when better data proves it wrong.

~~~
jpd
Uhm... where better data is the _exact same source_ as they used before?

~~~
rw
Better data is over a longer span of time.

~~~
mikedouglas
I'm not sure what you're saying. StatsCounter (the source of the data)
reported that Bing was briefly a more popular referral than Yahoo, but that
the trend has now reversed. If you don't trust the June 4th data, I can't see
how you can then accept the June 6th/7th data. The time span over each day is
exactly the same.

~~~
rw
TC is drawing conclusions based on one data point. I dispute how they are
using the data, not whether that data is accurate.

I wonder if their CPM will go down as a result of all this hype-cycling.

~~~
jpd
My apologies, when you said "write a followup when better data proves it
wrong," I thought you were suggesting that it was now good data.

------
ori_b
Really, was this unexpected?

This can be summarized as "New search engine gets spike as people try it out
of curiosity" -- I'd be surprised if there wasn't a temporary jump in users
around launch time.

------
TwoBit
Type "linux" into Google and you get good sensible answers. Type "linux" into
Bing and you get something obviously tainted by the marketing department.

Microsoft can't hope to win with this attitude. Nobody is going to use a
search engine which can't be trusted.

~~~
natmaster
The results for the search 'linux' are nearly identical for the first page. In
fact, the first result is exactly the same.

~~~
yagiz
I think he means the auto completion suggestions, not the search results.

------
amichail
Is it just me or does Google seem rather quiet about Bing?

It seems that they don't see it as a threat at all.

~~~
snprbob86
What would you expect them to say? Anything they say simply draws attention to
a competitor.

~~~
amichail
Given how much MS will be spending on advertising, everyone will probably know
about it anyway.

An obvious thing for Google to say (if true): Google researchers have
evaluated Bing results and have found them to be inferior.

~~~
froo
Well look at the opposite side of the coin, what if Google researchers do
evaluate Bing results and don't find them to be inferior. Google internal
documents have been leaked before...

... I think it's better to just leave that Pandora's Box unopened and let your
search results and positive image speak for itself.

